# Data e ora whatsapp sbagliate



## Manon Lescaut (29 Settembre 2014)

Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
Mi sono accorta oggi di avere dei messaggi inviati e ricevuti il 30 settembre (cioè domani) ora che ho 
reinmpostato il fuso orario corretto i messaggi di domani mi slittano tra gli ultimi, cioè dopo quelli inviati
oggi (che inrealtà invece sono successivi)... vabè, spero che quell'utente non abbia speso migliaia di euro
per un investigatore privato


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


non ci ho capito un cazzo.:condom:


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

In pratica,cambiando decisamente fuso orario,la cronologia dei messaggi impazzisce.

andrebbe testata, la cosa


----------



## Homer (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


Avrai mica scoperto un bug di WA???

Aspè che indago


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


Me lo ricordo! Complimenti per la scoperta


----------



## Manon Lescaut (29 Settembre 2014)

non so se basta quello, tra le altre cose che mi si erano incasinate mi ha cancellato anche la configurazione dati... quindi:
senza dati e con fuso orario cinese.
ripristino dati (e mi arrivano tutti i messaggi di ieri) ed imposto manualmente l'ora perchè se attivo la modalità data ed ora automatiche fornite dalla rete mi mette un'ora sbagliata. 
Solo stamattina mi accorgo che lo fa appunto perchè è impostata su fuso orario cina. Allora cambio fuso e rimetto data ed ora automatiche e finalmente è tutto a posto. Solo che ora ho i messaggi di whatsapp tutti sballati (29 settembre, 30 settembre, 29 settembre)


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


il thread era di massimodecimomeridio, che mi sa che si è tenuto le corna.
Nel suo caso...data e ora erano sbagliati (a detta della moglie) di diversi mesi.
E non conosco fusi orari di diversi mesi....A meno che la tizia - oltre ad essere una zoccola spaziale - non fosse anche dotata di cellulare spaziale, e si fosse sintonizzata sul fuso orario di Plutone........


----------



## Manon Lescaut (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il thread era di massimodecimomeridio, che mi sa che si è tenuto le corna.
> Nel suo caso...data e ora erano sbagliati (a detta della moglie) di diversi mesi.
> E non conosco fusi orari di diversi mesi....A meno che la tizia - oltre ad essere una zoccola spaziale - non fosse anche dotata di cellulare spaziale, e si fosse sintonizzata sul fuso orario di Plutone........


:rotfl:ah ok... peccato


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> :rotfl:ah ok... peccato


e si..stavano insieme tipo da un anno, e lui trovava messaggi e foto di aitanti augelli..e lei: "risalgono a prima di stare insieme, what's ap mi ha sbagliato le date.."...certo, certo...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e si..stavano insieme tipo da un anno, e lui trovava messaggi e foto di aitanti augelli..e lei: "risalgono a prima di stare insieme, what's ap mi ha sbagliato le date.."...certo, certo...


 capisco.
Non so allora, io avevo foto di Castore e Polluce in val d'Ayas... Andrebbe testato con aitanti augelli?


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> capisco.
> Non so allora, io avevo foto di Castore e Polluce in val d'Ayas... Andrebbe testato con aitanti augelli?


E' la presenza degli augelli a far mischiare le date... non ci capiscono più niente :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


E soprattutto che prima di divorziare abbia cercato altre conferme ....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


c'e un gioco che chi bara 
usa questo metodo del fuso orario ...
non è tanto strana la cosa ...
mi son persa quel Treddì ...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> capisco.
> Non so allora, io avevo foto di Castore e Polluce in val d'Ayas... Andrebbe testato con aitanti augelli?


e già..e soprattutto, nell'istante medesimo in cui si viene beccati a conservare le menzione icone ornitologiche: si scombina tutto.....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e un gioco che chi bara
> usa questo metodo del fuso orario ...
> non è tanto strana la cosa ...
> mi son persa quel Treddì ...


vsi in impostazioni
data e ora 
manuale al posto di automatico 
e il gioco è fatto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Qualcuno ha smartphone con rubriche separate per famiglia e lavoro e riesce ad attivare whatsapp solo per famiglia?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha smartphone con rubriche separate per famiglia e lavoro e riesce ad attivare whatsapp solo per famiglia?


No. Non sapevo nemmeno fosse una cosa possibile.


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha smartphone con rubriche separate per famiglia e lavoro e riesce ad attivare whatsapp solo per famiglia?


Forse ti riferisci ai gruppi?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Forse ti riferisci ai gruppi?


No.
I gruppi li ho creati su whatsapp e li conosco.
Chiedevo di funzionalità avanzate di smartphone che non ho.
Io ho Lumia.
Se una persona usa lo smatphone per lavoro e per vita privata può desiderare di avere rubriche separate per poter utilizzare whatsapp con amici e famiglia e non apparire ai contatti di lavoro senza escluderli esplicitamente o senza utilizzare uno smatphone dual sim piuttosto raro.
Mi domandavo se esistono smartphone con queste caratteristiche.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> I gruppi li ho creati su whatsapp e li conosco.
> Chiedevo di funzionalità avanzate di smartphone che non ho.
> Io ho Lumia.
> ...


Non credo


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al post di qualcuno, un po' di tempo fa, che chiedeva se fosse possibile avere data e ora dei messaggi whatsapp sbagliate. Quasi tutti gli hanno risposto che no non è possibile...
> Ed anche io ero realmente convinta che fosse impossibile. Finchè ieri non è successo anche a me.
> Stavo facendo un'escursione in montagna, cellulare in tasca, a portata di mano per eventuali fotografie.
> Dimentico di mettere il blocco tastiera succede di tutto. Tra cui mi si imposta l'ora sul fuso orario della Cina.
> ...


Pero' in quel caso parlava di mesi e mesi di differenza, non di fuso orario. 

A me e' capitato che sballasse di un giorno o di qualche ora.


----------

